# Illegal alien murders a family



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/hea ... 51408.html

another story, there are may like this

why was he still here hes got a record of criminal activity yet we dont kick them out, really pathetic Mr. Bush. uke:


----------



## Whistler31 (Feb 1, 2007)

:sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Bush is a bleading heart pseudo conservative.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Yeah, it's all the fault of Bush. He should have dropped everything he was doing and personally drove the guy back to the boarder. Hell, the court that released the guy on bond had nothing to do with it right. Ditto for immigration that didn't pick him up and deport him. You two are starting to sound just like the Bush hating Democrats you are always hammering.

It is a tragedy what happened to this family. If it happened to my family I would want the guy dead. I probable would want to personally arrange that. But put the blame where it rightfully belongs. The courts for releasing him without calling immigration. On immigration for not picking him up and deporting him if they were notified. And most importantly on congress for not passing the laws and giving immigration the support and money to do the job right. Being arrested for a family disturbance is hardly a criminal record and using the term murder is simply stirring the pot and taking away focus on the real issue. But I guess the simply and easiest thing is just to continue blaming everything in the world on Bush.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

Gohon said:


> But I guess the simply and easiest thing is just to continue blaming everything in the world on Bush.


Sure makes my life easier


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> You two are starting to sound just like the Bush hating Democrats you are always hammering.


    No, I am not going that low. I also don't expect him to waste his time on one individual, I expect him to throw those 12 million rear ends back across the border with meaningful border security. Until he does he is a bleeding heart pseudo conservative.

I agree with him on Iraq, but I don't have to be blind and agree with him on everything. It's not that I love republicans, it's that I can't respect far left whiney a$$, pansy, cut and run, gun grabbing liberals.

That should wake up the political form. :stirpot:


----------



## franchi (Oct 29, 2005)

At least something is being done about employers who hire illegals.
http://lasvegasnow.com/Global/story.asp?S=6926070


----------



## jackal_727 (Jul 12, 2007)

I say in a situation like this he should be executed immediatly. No trial, no death row. Just cuff him, take him out behind the building and put one in his lower back and watch him twitch and scream untill he takes his last breath. Start showing the world what happens to illegals that have no rights, that kill citizens that do.


----------



## jdpete75 (Dec 16, 2003)

I say we whip out the old testament and stone their azzez and the employers that hire them. Problem would be solved after the first lollyworld celeb got whomped to death with a rock for hiring old Carlita Sanchez to watch the kids and Juan to mow the yard.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I wouldn't do any of those things. Just show them that our legal system works and isn't racist like many of our people. Pro Mexican is racist, pro white is racist, pro anything is racist. To be non racist you must be pro people period, because to be for one group more than another is racist in my book. Just get a color blind jury and when he is proven guilty stick him on an island or the middle of the desert and leave his dumb a$$. Don't even dirty your hands with the death of this bottom feeder. 
I'm not for capitol punishment, but life in prison should not mean you get out some day. Also, forget the TV, exercise room, or any entertainment whatsoever. Give him a gun with one bullet if he wants out.


----------

